# Braided Line



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm looking for new line for my spinning reel. What is more forgiving a Braided Line or a Mono Line?

Thanks


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

How do you mean "forgiving?" 

I wouldn't say braided is forgiving with anything. It requires a little bit different of a fishing style because there is no stretch in the line (you can't set the hook as hard or you rip it out of the fish's mouth), you need different knots for it, and it can be difficult to cut. But, it has little to no memory.

Mono will stretch, take regular knots and cut easily. But it has high memory and will coil as it comes off the spool if it has been on there too long.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

When Im bait fishing I fish Braided lines exclusively as Dodger Mentioned its is harder to cut but carrying a good pair of scissors take care of that. I fish it cause I can get 15 to 20 lbs line in the same diameter of 8 lb line and not worry about loosing my lures.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Braided line for us. Use it for all types of fish'n except ice fish'n. Like was stated no memory, doesn't stretch, senstitive including better for knot peformance (we use improved cinch). Now unless the tackle fails we can always get our snagged lures back yep sometimes the hooks are bent but got the lure back and a quick use of the needle nose pliers hooks are straightened. Even pulled up a PWC anchor bag filled with about 45-50# of rocks line never broke...but we peeled line off after pulling that anchor bag up from the bottom also got 2 other lure I believe that were snagged on the rope where the mono broke.

Its all about the anglers choice and for us we fish with braided line. Here's a link to the Power Pro line site gives you a little info on this line including if you scroll down in the text box shows the equivalent diameter to mono.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Power_Pr ... -PPSL.html


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Get the best of both worlds and spool up with Power Pro braid in green (most of the water in UT is green), and then put a fluorocarbon leader on it when visibility is a concern. This is a VERY versatile setup.


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

Chaser said:


> Get the best of both worlds and spool up with Power Pro braid
> in green (most of the water in UT is green), and then put a fluorocarbon leader on it when visibility is a concern. This is a VERY versatile setup.


Is that why there are different colored lines? To match water color? I've never thought of that. I have always use a clear line until recently then I've started using a yellow or green colored line.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Some people say it doesn't matter the color of line, but my philosophy is better safe than sorry. I need all the advantage I can get with fish! 100% fluoro is completely translucent in the water, and stronger than mono, so that's why it has gained so much popularity. I will say this, however-I have caught fish when tying my hook directly to braid. Not as many, but I have caught some. Trout tend to be a lot more finicky than other species in my opinion.


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

So, is braided not that great to use with a swivel and kastmaster?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As long as you use the right knots, you'll be ok. But if I were you, I would keep some leader material on-hand in case you aren't catching much. its worth a shot if your catch rates are low.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Braided may be very strong, but if you're fishing light jigs or lures (1/32-1/8 ounce) it's a poor choice. After catcing a fish and reeling in the line tends to sligtly "bury" itself on the spool, resulting in very poor casting performance.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Braided may be very strong, but if you're fishing light jigs or lures (1/32-1/8 ounce) it's a poor choice. After catcing a fish and reeling in the line tends to sligtly "bury" itself on the spool, resulting in very poor casting performance.


I have had this happen a few times when I don't take the time to spool it up nice and tight when I first put it on. It can still happen to a degree, but is easily fixed by letting out at least the amount of line you normally cast, and then reeling it back in. But you make a good point- I tend to prefer 4lb P-line CXX on my light and ultralight setups over braid anyway. The little bit of stretch you get isn't such a bad thing on that light of a setup.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Get the best of both worlds and spool up with Power Pro braid in green (most of the water in UT is green), and then put a fluorocarbon leader on it when visibility is a concern. This is a VERY versatile setup.


+1


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Nanofil. Its expensive, but its a godsend for my spinning reel. Look into it from berkley.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I would say that trout are not as likely to take a lure with the braid. I have tested this out several times for myself and my twin will get most of the fish with mono line and then when I switch back to mono the bites come back on. Everyone has their own opinion so now you have heard mine. I swear the White Bass at Utah Lake didn't like the braid either so now I ethier fish braided line with a super long leader of mono or just use my mono leader.

Can't wait to try the braid in the dark for the monster UL cats. I will say that you almost always get your lure back when snagged though. I pulled in a monster branch that hurt my reel and lure but the line was fine.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

So I just tried nanofil from berkely, it is truely a superline. Although a florocarbon leader is needed, the 4lb test I'm using doesn't coil out, which eliminates all the kaotic nesting. So far its super strong regardless of its thin diameter, and I've gotten at least 25+yards casting. I'm a P-line guy, but this line is amazing!!!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

1morecast said:


> So I just tried nanofil from berkely, it is truely a superline. Although a florocarbon leader is needed, the 4lb test I'm using doesn't coil out, which eliminates all the kaotic nesting. So far its super strong regardless of its thin diameter, and I've gotten at least 25+yards casting. I'm a P-line guy, but this line is amazing!!!!!


I also love P-Line, so I'll take your word for it and give it a try. Hope it lasts a while at $20 a spool!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> 1morecast said:
> 
> 
> > So I just tried nanofil from berkely, it is truely a superline. Although a florocarbon leader is needed, the 4lb test I'm using doesn't coil out, which eliminates all the kaotic nesting. So far its super strong regardless of its thin diameter, and I've gotten at least 25+yards casting. I'm a P-line guy, but this line is amazing!!!!!
> ...


I know 19.99 is a lot for 150 yards, but this line has no memory, and I was paying 13.00 for p-line so it was worth a try.


----------

